# MSD tach adapter 8920 question, and connector harness questions



## Bolln313 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just both a MSD tach adapter 8920 for my corrado g60(1.8t 20v AGU) 1990 model, so it will show the correct engine rpm on the corrado panel.

There is 4 wire on it, black,red,white and violet

Black = > Ground
Red = > constant 12v
White = > output, but where to connect it?
Violet => Signal, but where to connect it??

I know from the 1.8t 20v ECU pin 6 is the rpm signal(connecting to the white or violet?) and that signal shall go true the MSD box and than to the a place on the corrado.

Is it on this picture where the RPM signals shall be connected? and are the somebody that can explay`n to me the pourpose of wich wires?)

Sorry about the writing on the picture, tried to get som information on a norwegian website.


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

Connect that RPM signal to the Violet (signal wire) then connect the White (output wire) to the original tach signal wire that goes to the cluster. Just check the wiring diagrams for your car. Basically the signal comes from the engine > ECU > MSD converts it > then it goes to the cluster as usual. Either the tach will work or it wont work, it shouldn't give an incorrect reading unless you cross some wires. :beer:


----------



## Bolln313 (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks, but i was hopping someone her did know where to connect the white wire. Doesn have any wiring diagrams for my corrado


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

http://a2resource.com/electrical/CE2cluster.html

Try this. It's a solid green wire your looking for that runs from the fusebox to the cluster. :beer:


----------



## Bolln313 (Jun 12, 2008)

Okey thanks

just for asking. you dont know which wire from the fusebox than to the engine room is the engine speed wire? color?place?

)


----------

